# Cafflano Klassic Coffee Maker



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

Hello thought I'd share with you a product I saw at Lakeland. It's filter coffee cup with built in ceramic grinder. Looks great for work! Has anyone heard or tried this?

http://www.lakeland.co.uk/70801/Cafflano-Klassic-Coffee-Maker

Very tempted to buy it!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Interesting that it comes with a pouring kettle too; but i can't say it looks like it's up to much.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sarah0817 said:


> Hello thought I'd share with you a product I saw at Lakeland. It's filter coffee cup with built in ceramic grinder. Looks great for work! Has anyone heard or tried this?
> 
> http://www.lakeland.co.uk/70801/Cafflano-Klassic-Coffee-Maker
> 
> Very tempted to buy it!


These were being demonstrated at the London Coffee Festival and I was impressed with them as a potentially good alternative to being able to make a decent brewed coffee away from home (including the office). I used it at the Festival and then bought one although haven't had chance to use it yet. Interesting that Lakeland have taken it on. I'll post something when I have used it - but I imagine I'm not the only one on the Forum with one.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Kyle548 said:


> Interesting that it comes with a pouring kettle too; but i can't say it looks like it's up to much.


 It's not a kettle as such. You pour water into it and there is a hole to control the flow as one pours onto the grounds.


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

I've just ordered it online and hope to get it by next week. It seems easier and compact to bring than with a hario Skerton, aeropress or v60 to work. Will post my review when I get the chance to try it.

Thanks Phil101


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> It's not a kettle as such. You pour water into it and there is a hole to control the flow as one pours onto the grounds.


So a pouring kettle then....


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

Yeah, I saw them at London Coffee fest. Looked interesting.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

I picked one up at the London Coffee Festival. Mainly going to use it whenever I'm away from home so all I'll need is beans, a small scale and hot water supply, and for the third I've got a cigarette lighter powered kettle when I'm near electricity, and I can borrow a jetboil when I'm not near electricity.

Grinder is a bit hit or miss, not particularly consistent. It's very much like the Hario Skerton setup, but seems to be a bit more stable. They've also increased the minimum grind spacing as it's not meant to be used for espresso, so the burrs should never touch now. The problem is there is only one point holding the shaft. I'm contemplating getting a collar made up to extend the amount of shaft that is supported.

Filter is perfectly fine. You do get some fines in the cup, but that's due to the metal mesh filter. Very tempted to try and buy a second from Cafflano and cut the mesh out, slim down the supports and and try using V60 filters in it.









Pouring kettle. Does the job. Holds water. Pours reasonably accurately.

The cup itself is pretty large and dual walled which is nice, but due to the positioning of the filter in it, you can't really use more than 250g of water before it starts to touch the bottom of the filter.

I been playing with 15g coffee and 250g water. Works pretty well. Does seem to stall towards the end of the brew, so I will be trying to use more water, but cutting it off when 250g has passed through the grounds and see what that's like instead.

I do think it's a little expensive, but as it's a cup, filter, grinder and pouring kettle in a compact 9" high thing, it's nicely portable, and you pay extra for that. I did consider buying a Rhino and then using my Kalita Kantans or Aeropress, but they both end up a little bigger than the Cafflano.

As an everyday brewer, it's a 5/10

As a portable travel brewer, it's an 7.5/10


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Flibster said:


> Filter is perfectly fine. You do get some fines in the cup, but that's due to the metal mesh filter. Very tempted to try and buy a second from Cafflano and cut the mesh out, slim down the supports and and try using V60 filters in it.


Justin - one of the designer/owners recommended Kalita 155 filters and showed one in use - needs a bit of folding but seemed to work. I ordered some, which arrived on Friday - so yet to use them.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Kyle548 said:


> So a pouring kettle then....


 Fair enough - I was being too anal in my definition of kettle - and since I use Bonavita temp variable pouring kettle, that's (unhelpfully) fixed in my mind.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Interesting concept and great write up/review Flibster.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Phil104 said:


> Justin - one of the designer/owners recommended Kalita 155 filters and showed one in use - needs a bit of folding but seemed to work. I ordered some, which arrived on Friday - so yet to use them.


I've seen a video where they fold up a V60 01 size filter and use them. That's what I was looking at. If I do get a second filter, I would drill out the bottom of the filter as it's solid, so the point does protrude.

Don't have any 155's but will try squishing a 185 in there. Will cut it down a touch too.











DoubleShot said:


> Interesting concept and great write up/review Flibster.


Cheers.









Was going to do a more thorough write up with photo's in the brewed section, but someone posted about it here so I just dumped my thoughts in one block.







May take some photos and post them separately if anyone wants some.


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

That's a good point. I think replaceable filters is a better idea, as taking/emptying a permanent filter isn't pleasant.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

RagingMammoth said:


> That's a good point. I think replaceable filters is a better idea, as taking/emptying a permanent filter isn't pleasant.


It's what led me to think filters are a good idea - especially using it in an office and thinking of cleaning up.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Just noticed that it's a Sanremo product. Well, that's who the payment went to anyway. Certainly has potential for superb after sales support with them behind it.

Certainly could be significantly better than some startups I've dealt with.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I can't add much to Flibster's review although I took mine into the office for the first time today. I played around with it yesterday to get the right grind consistency and a test pour - I had been apprehensive about over pouring with it but actually found it very easy to get a reasonable pour through the hole. Although it suggests 20g in the instructions, that seemed a lot to me - as it happened I ended up using about 16g and 250ml and that seemed right to my taste. I have used a Kalita 155 paper in the cone, which must slow the flow slightly but overall it was taking about 2ish minutes (apologies - didn't time it precisely yesterday nor today), including about a 30 second bloom. So, took into today with some of the Foundry Kenyan and I thought it made pretty much as good a pour over as I have made (with the V60). There was a lot of interest in it and someone that I shared the first brew with thought it was amazing - she said that she only ever drinks coffee with milk, generally isn't sure what coffee she drinks, but of the Kenyan said that it 'is sweeter than I thought it was going to be, smelt a bit flowery and is light and refreshing'. As much a testimony to the wonderful Foundry as to the Cafflano. I understand that there must have been a lot of money sunk into developing and producing this and the people behind it have to make a living but I suspect that if they could find a way of dropping the price, they would shift a lot. I was impressed - price apart I think it's a great portable option to a porlex/rhino/hario aeropress combination (other combinations are available).


----------

